# New in Eastern NC



## masonea (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm new to the whole Bowhunting thing, and am very interested in getting started. I hope to learn a good bit from you guys.

Erik


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk

From a fellow TarHeel


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Welcome to the AT family bro.... Hope you enjoy the forum as we all seem to... WHere on east coast are you? I travel to Wilmington area alot !!! Love the coast for fishin but be tuff huntin for sure!!


----------



## Svt_Tactical (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm new newer too but I'm in NC as well. back and forth from Chapel Hill to Shallotte every week


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome Aboard!!!!

There is LOTS of archery in NC. What part of Eastern NC are you in?? Maybe we can help you find some shooting that needs to be done.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Erik. Have fun here.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## masonea (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome. I'm actually in a town called Hampstead. It's just up the road from Wilmington.

Dthbyhoyt - Sorry, but I'm actually a Georgia Bulldog. I moved to NC back in 1999 when I joined the Marines.

I'm looking forward to meeting some of you guys. Take care.


----------



## CapeFear Hunter (Oct 14, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT
:wav:
:wav:
:wav:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

masonea said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome. I'm actually in a town called Hampstead. It's just up the road from Wilmington.
> 
> Dthbyhoyt - Sorry, but I'm actually a Georgia Bulldog. I moved to NC back in 1999 when I joined the Marines.
> 
> I'm looking forward to meeting some of you guys. Take care.


Been there. Played golf in Hampstead. Can't remember the name of the courses but one of them is the nicest golf course you'll ever find in a trailer park.:chortle:

Let us know if you need any help finding a place to shoot. There's LOTS to be found.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome to AT!!


----------

